# It's The Little Things That Get You...



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Since a neighbour who owns a dog told me that civilians and their dogs were welcome to walk on the nearby military base, I've made good use of the paved trails there for walking and the open fields for tracking.

The paths aren't maintained in winter, so I usually walk along the streets here or go to the local ball diamond if the snow isn't too deep. Now, with the snow being pretty much gone, I decided to go to the base yesterday.

Eska and I had a good walk, and I threw the ball for her, and also treated myself to a donut and coffee at the local Timmy's.

When we got home, I let her out of the car. Then, I waited for half a second, expecting to see another dog... 😥 😥

These moments and memories aren't half as bad as what I experienced after losing my husband to cancer, but they still bring a big punch in the gut, along with tears!

Was showing my tenant her baby pictures earlier today. Here she is, at the breeder's, at 12 weeks old, just before we headed home. Look at that chest! She was built like a little tank!


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Yes, a very pretty tank! What a cool venue to work your dog.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

There are quite a few large open fields that people rarely ever walk on, so it's a great place to practice tracking. And I like the parade ground for doing obedience - I have trouble walking a straight line sometimes when doing the IPG obedience routine, and the lines and seams on the asphalt are a big help with that! 🙂 Also, very rarely am I bothered by other people or dogs when I'm there.

And if I want to just sit and chill with a coffee, there are bleachers on 3 of the 4 sides! 😁


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Coffee with dogs is awesome. The other day while biking on the trails, my two were running ahead of me and I looked behind me, expecting the third dog. Indeed, it was a flash of a second. I still don't know which one that could have been but it must have been one of them or a future one?


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Honestly... I was sold when you said "Donut" : ))


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Yep, I sit for a donut.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Dunkirk said:


> Yep, I sit for a donut.


Pfft, I BEG for donuts! Might even roll over or say please!
Coffee and a donut? The possibilities are endless!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

It's those little things, we're coming up on a year. I can't wrap my head around it some days. Memories are wonderful but heartbreaking too.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Rionel said:


> Honestly... I was sold when you said "Donut" : ))


Maple cream, at that! 😁

Yes, very true, Ksotto! :'(


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Maple Cream. ♥🍩


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

So hard losing these guys. I know it sounds stupid but I still look for one of my pet chickens who had to be put to sleep almost two years ago. Sometimes I see her sister from a distance and think it’s her. I don’t want to think about what will happen when I lose Nadja.


----------

